# Being RAISED to the sublime degree of MM



## JKC84 (May 16, 2013)

I passed my 2Â° Degree Proficiency last night and my date to be raised has been set for May 29th. I am nervous and excited.  I can't believe it is about to happen!!! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Rob Vasquez (May 16, 2013)

Congrats Brother!!! Cant wait for my turn


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## steve comeaux (May 16, 2013)

Congrats im suppose to b tested when i get n next week for my ea hopefully i can start my fellow craft


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (May 16, 2013)

Thank you guys. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ghrizanti Tromp (May 16, 2013)

Congrats my brother from Aruba


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (May 16, 2013)

JKC84 said:


> I passed my 2Â° Degree Proficiency last night and my date to be raised has been set for May 29th. I am nervous and excited.  I can't believe it is about to happen!!!
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Congrats, brother! During the MM ceremony, trust your brothers and fear no danger!! Also, pay attention to what is going on and you shall learn great things!

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## baruchhc (May 16, 2013)

Gratz, Bro!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum (May 16, 2013)

Take it to the /G\rave FC


----------



## towerbuilder7 (May 16, 2013)

Congrats, Young Fellow............focus on the task at hand.......we on this Forum are happy to know that you are about to become a Master Mason, however, please be mindful of the fact that you have one more hurdle to clear before  you are RAISED.    I would urge you to maintain contact with ONLY THE BRETHREN IN YOUR LODGE UNTIL MAY 29.    It's not to say that we aren't proud of you and your accomplishment; we just don't want you to engage in any Masonic conversation before you're ready with anyone OUTSIDE of your Lodge....................Please notifiy us as soon as you have been raised to that SUBLIME DEGREE OF A MASTER MASON..................

BROTHER VINCENT C. JONES, SR., BAYOU CITY LODGE #228, HOUSTON, TEXAS 
PRINCE HALL AFFILIATION, FREE AND ACCEPTED MASONRY
MOST WORSHIPFUL PRINCE HALL GRAND LODGE OF TEXAS


----------



## Ashlar76 (May 16, 2013)

JKC84 said:


> I passed my 2Â° Degree Proficiency last night and my date to be raised has been set for May 29th. I am nervous and excited.  I can't believe it is about to happen!!!
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Congratulations on achieving that climb.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

